# Amazing coloration?



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Let's post pictures of our betta! We all have seen pictures of just plain red, blue, green ect...How about amazing multi coloration?

I'd love to see them!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

my bettas have boring colours only ;C


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol it's okay, we still love them all  I'm not saying they are bad, I just want to see some great colors 


*Lol, I love your sig. xD*


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Haha don't worry, just joking with you, I love those multi-colours as well, but the only multi colour I have atm is a fry that is probably going to silver-red female... So nothing amazing for me to take pic atm hahahaha xD


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think my ab boy Robin has the most wow colors of all my fish. his fins have had issues since he arrived though >_<








poor wal mart fish that died in about 3 days >_< hate wal mart so much


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think there are such things as_ plain_ reds, blues and greens!

Starry Night:


















Bugsy:



















Namazu:


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

here's my buddy, Hoshi:


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Hoshi is beautiful


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Heres Mud. XD Doesn't his color just blow you away?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol, yes!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Bumpage.


----------



## mwc (May 26, 2011)

i have 3 red male, 2 blue males, 1 blue and red male, 1 grey male , two pink and purple, and 1 blue female


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I love his mustache and "goatie" :lol:
I named him panda for now...


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

He's pretty


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Now that his tail has grown some more, he has alot more red coloring but his head is still yellow

~~~~~~

This one died in about 48 hours. :shock:


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Just so you know, there is a stickied thread with everyones tanks in it and two threads in this section for pet store bettas and AB bettas that will give you a lot of view. My PetCo HMPK is my avatar. I will post better pics later when I get on the computer.

I got an AB male CT gold/steel/red/metallic, but he died during shipping. So uh, unless you want pics of a dead fish I can't show you him ;(

I will get a metallic blue marble HM male and female in August to spawn with. I will try and show you pics of that line.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Spiridion


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is my new guy from AB....  I love multicolors.
View attachment 29512


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Ps I think hoshi is sooooo cute!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Here is my new guy from AB....  I love multicolors.
> View attachment 29512


Gorgeous!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Spiridion


I love Spiridon. @[email protected] He's so cool.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

This is my HMPK Figment. He is from ninebettas on AB....


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

I think these ones I saw at Petco today are amazing. Wish I could get one.


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

Whoops. and this one.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------

